# Help: choosing Canon EOS 1000D tripod



## merka (Nov 25, 2012)

So, for starters, I am a 16 year old girl, studying photography(and media). I own Canon EOS 1000D camera and since now, that I am more serious about photography, I thought it was time to actually buy a tripod. I need it to take better pictures 'cause I like to take pictures of actions(like motosports, animals etc.). And well, it helps me to take better photos in general.

One problem, though.

I have really no idea what am I supposed to look or ask or whatever while buying a tripod. I read some articles and stuff and tried to understand more, but yeah... So, I'm asking here: can anyone who knows something about tripods suggest me some? And what else do I need to buy while buying a tripod? 

Thank you very much.

PS: sorry if there were some mistakes since English is really not my first language.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 25, 2012)

Need to know budget, whether you'll be hiking/traveling with it (meaning carbon fiber is better), or just driving around. Also, what lenses do you have/plan to get (heavier gear needs a sturdier tripod). Besides the tripod, you'll need a ballhead. 

IMO, Manfrotto is a good compromise between quality and value. A cheap, flimsy tripod won't help you. 

Look for legs that are tall enough so the viewfinder is at eye level (or a little above) without extending the center column (remember to factor in ballhead height).


----------



## merka (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, the budget is whatever it takes to buy an quality tripod 'cause I really don't want to have to buy a new one just after a few months or so. And probably just driving around, maybe a little hiking since I do love the woods and mountains. And at the moment, I only have one lense, the usual Sigma 18-50mm but next year, around summer I am planning on getting a new one, probably Sigma 70-300mm or something similar to that.

And thank you, will do that.


----------



## zim (Nov 25, 2012)

merka said:


> 'cause I like to take pictures of actions(like motosports, animals etc.).




You may also want to consider a monopod with a good 90 deg quick rotating head, same rules apply though cheap and flimsy is just throwing your money away.

PS you have better written English than a lot of people I know that it’s their first language ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2012)

merka said:


> I need it to take better pictures 'cause I like to take pictures of actions(like motosports, animals etc.).


For action photos, consider buying a monopod rather than a tripod, assuming you have a longish heavy lens on the camera like a 300mmf/4 or 400mm f/5.6. Unless you have a very large lens, you should be using a fast shutter speed, so a tripod/monopod will not make your images sharper.
Due to the need for high shutter speeds for action images, I'd suggest getting a lens with as wide of a aperture as you can afford. A Canon 200mm f/2.8 L with a Kenko 1.4X TC would be reasonably priced.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 25, 2012)

merka said:


> Well, the budget is whatever it takes to buy an quality tripod 'cause I really don't want to have to buy a new one just after a few months or so. And probably just driving around, maybe a little hiking since I do love the woods and mountains. And at the moment, I only have one lense, the usual Sigma 18-50mm but next year, around summer I am planning on getting a new one, probably Sigma 70-300mm or something similar to that.



Well, there's quality, and then there's _Quality_. 

I recently bought a Really Right Stuff tripod/gimbal/ballhead combo costing more than a new 5DII. But that purchase was spurred by a need to support a supertele lens. 

My other tripod (purchased when I was just starting out) is a Manfrotto 190CXPRO4, and I'll be keeping that as it's a good travel tripod. I started with the 488RC2 head (currently the 498RC2), and it's very good, and can support up to a 70-200/2.8L or 100-400L lens.


----------



## merka (Nov 25, 2012)

Okay, so...Ballhead, monopod, aperature, tripod and so on, got it! 
I'm gonna ask this though, which option would be more useful in a longer run: either buying a new and more powerful and better lense first or buying a tripod(or monopod) first?



zim said:


> PS you have better written English than a lot of people I know that it’s their first language ;D ;D ;D


And thank you, I study English language and I've studied English about 7 years, so I do try!


----------



## rpt (Nov 25, 2012)

merka said:


> I'm gonna ask this though, which option would be more useful in a longer run: either buying a new and more powerful and better lense first or buying a tripod(or monopod) first?


I'd buy a lens first...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 25, 2012)

Shooting fast-moving subjects usually means a fast shutter speed, and that means a tripod/monopod is of less importance, unless you're shooting with a very long lens (>500mm). If your main interest was landscapes, I'd get the tripod first, but for action shooting I think a fast lens would be better. Agree that the 200/2.8L is an excellent value, or for closer subjects, the 100/2 or 85/1.8.


----------

